# Crack filling



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Have a project coming up and wanted some opinions on products for filling large cracks in. Below is showing the cracks some of which are close to 1/2 inch in width. I was hoping for a product we could apply in a caulking gun or something similar to speed production.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not use some backer rod for the big gaps?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a thought I had. I was thinking maybe there is an epoxy that could be applied to overfill slightly and then sand down.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> That is a thought I had. I was thinking maybe there is an epoxy that could be applied to overfill slightly and then sand down.


I don't know anything about that. Maybe someone will chime in with a different solution. 

I thought of Big Stretch but the backer rod would be my route. 

How much of that do you have to caulk? Everything?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, its going to a solid stain so everything has to be caulked.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds fun. I would be interested in hearing other alternatives as well so hopefully others chime in.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't see anything that will work other than an elastic type sealant. Epoxy will become brittle and crack, I think.

I mean, there's bondo. But anything I can think of is so labor intensive or has a chance of failure.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

My vote would be backer rod and caulking. The logs will still shrink and expand. How are the termites out there????


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They can be bad Jeff. This house has a small amount of damage, but no active termites.

This is similar to the product I was thinking. I was hoping for a sausage tube type that you could do in a specialty gun. I figure even investing a couple hundred in that would be big savings over mixing and using a knife to fill the cracks. 

http://www.loghelp.com/p-1618-liquidwood.aspx

Maybe I can mix this and get an empty tube like the custom color caulk kits use. Thanks for the suggestions guys, am hoping a log cabin specialist will chime in with an opinion.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Straight lines. What about using stainable wood filler? 

I am not wanting to hijack this thread, but i have a similar situation, but different. I have a 33 bulding stucco town house project we started pressure washing today. Thier budget does not allow them to paint this year. But they have hairline cracks and bigger that water is intruding in. And needs to be addressed now.

They want to hire me to fix the cracks and touch up without a complete painting this go around. Does anyone know of any way to do this successfully? I thought of coloring some elastomeric patching compound and packing my own caulk tubes. Or should I just try to get the colors matched and lightly brush it. They know its not going to match. Apparently they think they are prepared to live with that look for 2 more years. YOu know how that goes. But if the money to paint is not there its not there. 5 yr old faded paint. SWP Loxon.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

I've seen sawdust (of the same material) added to Elmer's glue. fill sand poly stain the filled area re-sand then stain the entire area. 

Not sure if that would work for the amount of area you are needing to fill tho. 

Good Luck with what ever you decide to do and let us know how it turns out.

b


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> They can be bad Jeff. This house has a small amount of damage, but no active termites.
> 
> This is similar to the product I was thinking. I was hoping for a sausage tube type that you could do in a specialty gun. I figure even investing a couple hundred in that would be big savings over mixing and using a knife to fill the cracks.
> 
> ...


Never used that product so I can not say. Maybe you can pm http://www.painttalk.com/members/brushmonkey-5236/ or contact him through his website.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Have a project coming up and wanted some opinions on products for filling large cracks in. Below is showing the cracks some of which are close to 1/2 inch in width. I was hoping for a product we could apply in a caulking gun or something similar to speed production.


Tommy I have used this Epoxy in the past, I liked that is flexible and you can apply it with a special caulking gun. A little bit pricey


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think you'd want to go with something flexible since I imagine those gaps could expand and contract quite a bit over a year. The flexible epoxy Rent mentioned sounds like a good choice.

Not a cabin specialist myself. But if you ever have a mud hut issue I know some guys...


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the stuff used on Log homes is called Chinking-- Google it and find lots of info


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

*Chinking*

That is the stuff between the logs, I though he was referring to the cracks along the sides of the logs? The Chinking is almost like a foam/rubber since the logs move more than you would imagine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What about some pine tar and saw dust?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> That is the stuff between the logs, I though he was referring to the cracks along the sides of the logs? The Chinking is almost like a foam/rubber since the logs move more than you would imagine.


Correct chinking is between the logs, and the client didn't want to address that, I had bids from subs to blast and *****

I would have loved to do a full restore and clear coat it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Though just for the heck of it I did Google "chinking" and saw that at least one of the products sold for chinking is also recommended for filling in splits in the logs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I googled, just wanted a pros opinion on product. There are some really neat caulking gear for this sector.

If I lived in an area where logs were prevelant I would invest to be full service


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What about some pine tar and saw dust?


Then after we're done we can mosey into town, ogle the gals at the saloon, and hit the sarsaparilla. :yes:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi straight lines,
You could check out WWW.thegroutgun.com. a refillable caulk gun designed for grout but I use it for applying texture coats of venetian plaster super fast and accurate. Could easily work for a filler of your choice if it was not super thick. A very well made product imo. I don't really have a ton of experience in the log cabin sector myself. A lot of methods and tools carry over though you know. 
Good luck


----------



## Charisb (Jun 9, 2009)

*Log Home caulking*

I'm a bit late to this thread. Geez.

FYI - Sashco (that's who I'm with) does a two day, hands-on seminar all on log and wood home finishing and maintenance. It's not a commercial for our products; rather, it's in-depth education on how to treat, finish & maintain log & wood homes. You can find more info here, if that's a specialization you want to look in to: http://www.sashco.com/log/for-contractors.html.

And May the 4th be with you...sorry. Silly May 4th joke.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Though just for the heck of it I did Google "chinking" and saw that at least one of the products sold for chinking is also recommended for filling in splits in the logs.


 So your saying that you logged on?:whistling2:


----------

